# Oragne ICON 225 USB - Internet connection for Laptop



## cwayd (Sep 28, 2008)

*Orange ICON 225 USB - Internet connection for Laptop*

Hello whoever,

I'm new to this forum, so I hope I'm posting in the right place 

My neice got given a laptop and an Orange ICON 225 USB device complete with SIM card by her school a few months back.

School said that it's easy to install, just insert the SIM card, pop the USB device into your laptop and follow the instructions, yeah, right!

The thing just won't work and I cannot understand why.
It installs it's own 'connection software' and all that comes up ok.
You can send and receive SMS, that works OK too! 
But, when you try and connect to internet (already checked that the APN is correct), it says that it could not connect to APN?

The APN that is preset is 'orangeinternet' (for the UK - Contract)

Tried it on my own laptop, same thing happens on that too :upset:

Does anybody have any idea what I'm doing wrong please.

I would be very greatful ray:


----------



## tomm182 (Oct 23, 2008)

change the apn to 'internetvpn' and you're all set


----------



## yakuncha (Sep 9, 2008)

i have internetvpn but can only connect in gprs even though umts is 4 bars just get connection denied!!!!!!!! had hsdpa once for 1 hour never again it was great any ideas


----------

